# Ralentissement you tube



## Shila (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
Quand je regarde une video sur you tube du genre 45-50min je vais arriver a la lire jusqu'à la moitié, et ensuite ça va couper....
Alors que si je regarde une video sur daylimotion aucun soucis.... (par contre la qualité est moins bonne je trouve)
Et j ai fait le test d être le seul sur mon modem en wifi, mais toujours le même soucis.
Y a t'il un réglage a faire sur ma neuf box ?
Car aussi le petit icône a cote de iPad en haut a gauche, il passe souvent a 2 barres...
De plus je suis pas loins de ma neuf box, doit y avoir 1 murs entre...

C'est peut être un soucis de la carte wifi de l iPad ? Merci


----------



## drs (3 Avril 2011)

je pense personnellement le contraire: j'ai testé une video avec l'iphone, qui ne téléchargeait pas (et plusieurs même).
Dans les 3 minutes qui ont suivi, j'ai sorti le mac, et testé avec les mêmes videos (elles sont dans mes favoris youtube), et là aucun problème.
Rebelote avec l'iphone, et toujours le même problème...
Donc, effectivement, le problème ne vient pas de ma box, mais vraisemblablement pas de youtube non plus. 

Pourquoi? Comment? je ne sais pas...mais ceci ne se produit que sur l'iphone...


----------



## drs (3 Avril 2011)

au niveau des DNS je ne pense pas...

Mais effectivement, je n'avait pas pensé à cette différence flash/HTML5 entre les ordi de bureau et les idevices...
Il est fort probable que ça vienne de là.


----------

